# goose shells



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i am wondering everyones opinion on reloading goose shells. i would use my old reloader i got for free. its mec jr. and a steel conversion kit for it is only $20 i am wondering if it would be worth it since my cousin has some suped up loads that are safe to shoot for it. just wondering if hes wasting money or saving???


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You will save about 50% or so, don't have the exact figures. As far as how the reloads are, check out reloading specialties steel shot reloading manual, have some great loads for Alliant Steel powder, and it goes through the basics really well.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Purepower, 
Unless you go through a heckuva lot of shells in a season, and really enjoy reloading, i'd stick with factory shells. The price on high quality steel loads has come down to something that can almost be called reasonable, in the last few seasons. If you get in on the sales in late summer, the good stuff can be had at substantial savings. I did some research myself, and found that by the time I bought all the necessary components to duplicate a buffered factory load, I would be within a couple dollars of the price of a box of good quality factory stuff. In other words, a ten to twenty percent benefit at best. Another consideration would be that most quality factory shells are fairly waterproof, since their crimps are heat sealed. I do know that Ballistic Products markets a fine line of components for all types of non-tox shot, and by checking their website you might be able to do some computations to determine whether or not reloading would be the best way to go for you. Best in all your endeavors. Burl


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

if you guys need to know how many boxes i go through to give me accurate info i usually do about two- three boxes a day, and when i go after school its usually a box.


----------

